

Why Google Wave Sucks, And Why You Will Use It Anyway - edw519
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/26/why-google-wave-sucks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
tumult
Eventually, TechCrunch headlines will just devolve to "Click here for FREE
Laptop!"

------
RossM
I really like the idea of Wave, which is probably why I feel that this person
doesn't 'get' Wave. Many of the problems they had were mainly down to the fact
Google let people in early while the software wasn't finished. It's not
polished and it's not ready for mass-use.

Also things like "lock-in" for Google accounts, isn't this what the protocol
(called federation or something?) was supposed to solve? I thought wave was
simply a client to it and that cross-server sharing functionality would come
soon.

------
michaelcampbell
Agree with everyone here; it's _WAY_ too early to be declaring it a hit or a
miss. Personally, it's not Wave that will be the typical Google disruptor
here; it's the ideas that Wave will bring. I think shorter term the "hit" will
be intraweb company Waves, and then who knows? I'm not that bright nor have
the gift of foresight (even less than most), but I'm excited for what Wave
will allow people to do, not for what it is.

